
Easily get the user's Apple ID password, just by asking - migueh
https://github.com/KrauseFx/steal.password
======
beeskneecaps
Can’t believe this didn’t front-page. I’ll never type into one of these
without being on the home screen ever again! Thanks!

~~~
krausefx
It made it to the front page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15441537)

